# Auto electronics Veyron vns



## thesilversurferII (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok before some says SEACH i did and this question has not come up so here it is there is a company called AUTO ELECTRONICS and they sell a radio called the Veyron VNS and it a oem replancement for ppl who has a rcd/rns 510 and rcd/rns 310 i know it is not vw oem but i have looked into this and was if anybody has heard of it I will give you guys and gals the link because i am thinking of buying one because my rcd 510 six disc changer quit working and i am looking for a oem update 
This is the ebay item # 251241364323


----------



## thesilversurferII (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay is the seach listing 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281061323988?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

I havnt seen any in person but Ive contacted them. Doesnt seem bad, but you might have to buy nav maps depending on where you live.

I asked if they have RCA outputs for aftermarket amps and they said yes. My issue with it was that it doesnt use the factory mic and nav antenna (i have an RNS-315). If mounting a mic doesnt bother you then it looks like a decent unit.


----------



## thesilversurferII (Sep 26, 2012)

So than it doesnt use are factory bt mic than u know this might be a no go for me,I just wish rns oem radio werent some much $$$ i guess i wiill have to save up for oem replacement because i like quality and clean reception that the bt mic has


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea im in the same boat. I would get the RNS-510 but I dont want to run a separate bluetooth module. I dont get why VW cant make a nav system with a bigger screen, with bluetooth and a hard drive built in...heck Chevy can do it (we have it in my wifes equinox).


----------



## thesilversurferII (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea my wolfie is the a 2010 and lucky for me i got the rcd510 with bt audio and bt phone but the changer took a s**t and it like wat do u do you know and i have seen the the 310 it is small plus i'm looking for a oem looking radio that plays dvds


----------



## thesilversurferII (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea i guy email me back on the radio no factory option


----------



## Marbleson (Jul 17, 2009)

*VNS-VW Review*

I was looking for a radio to replace mine after I got the dreaded "CDC Hardware Issue" and came across the Veyron VNS-VW replica RND-510 sold by Auto Electronics on Ebay. While trying to research this brand, seller, or anything else on this radio, this is the only thread I could find which contained little information on the radio itself. I decided to take a chance on this radio because it seemed to have all the features I wanted, looked OEM and contained everything I wanted with the option to add a backup camera. Some of the cheaper replicas I found did not include the canbus so all the features would work, bluetooth microphones, gps antennas, or wouldn't play music while using the navigation. All of this while being on the low end of the cost spectrum. I thought I would write a review for everyone else. I will try to break this down so people can find quick answers.

Installation - The installation is pretty straight forward but there are no directions what so ever. There are tons of cords, wires, and plugs that you may or may not need. My biggest issue is fitting all of the wires behind the stereo. I would like to point out the radio comes with a plug that allows for plugging in RCA cables for the speakers I believe. I did not need this adapter and all of my speakers work just fine. Everything was plug and play and came with a canbus. I don't have steering wheel controls so I can't comment if they work, they are supposed to. You do have to figure out how to mount the GPS antena and how you will run the USB, Aux, and Ipod cables which isn't too easy. I haven't quite found the best location yet. I will say the bluetooth mic is built in and does not need to be rain. The unit does fit extremely well with the factory trim and looks OEM. The buttons definitely aren't as smooth as OEM and the knobs feel cheap. Overall, I am happy with the fit and look of the radio. The button lights match perfect and the interface doesn't look cheap in my opinion. 

Interface and settings - The interface could be better. Getting to the main screen is a hassle as there is no homescreen button on the front of the radio. Overall, the navigation can be slow when using the nav, the radio, and playing with settings but it is livable. The general radio settings aren't too in depth but enough for a radio. I still haven't figured out what the DISP button does. Why have a button that does nothing? 

Radio - The radio screen is nothing fancy but works just fine. My only complaint is when you save a station. It automatically saves the radio station name as whatever it is displaying at the time. This could be the station name, an advertisement, or the song currently playing. Still looking for an alternative to that for the stations that always display an advertisement. 

Bluetooth - My Iphone 4 connected no problem. Instantly the bluetooth worked fine and the controls were easy to use. No complaints here. My one complaint though is bluetooth music streaming and browsing contacts is not supported on these radios. I emailed tech support and that was their response. This would have been nice to know considering the buttons are on the unit and screen shots on ebay. The sound in the car is great, on the other end I get mixed reviews but usable. It does have a button on the radio that pushes the call to the phone, a nice feature when you have guests in your vehicle. 

Ipod Cable - I hooked this up to my Iphone and have no issues here. Once you plug it in the ipod screen pops up. You can view your playlists and control the music from your ipod or radio. Plus it does charge my phone.

DVD - This plays DVD's which is a nice feature I really don't need but may come in handy. You can play DVD's while driving but I wouldn't suggest it.

Backup Camera and Sensors - I have neither but when you put the car in reverse, everything shuts off and the screen switches to the backup screen. This makes me think these would work no problem. I am thinking of adding a backup camera as it seems like just plug and play.

SD Card, USB, TV, and Aux - I have not used these yet to provide a review.

Navigation - The navigation is basically a separate interface. This is done so that you can still listen to music and use navigation at the same time. Not all aftermarket radios let you do this so this was a big plus for me. You also have the option of navigation completely muting the radio or using only the front speakers. A nice touch I thought. The navigation mine came with was Sygic which I have never heard of or used before. So far it seems ok but there are so many options in the settings I am not really sure what I am looking at. There will be quite a bit of time spent figuring out what each item does and what you prefer. Also, the navigation has a main menu too since they are two different functions. This means you have general settings for the main menu and for the navigation side. Somewhat confusing but not really an issue once you fine tune everything. 

Overall - I have only owned this radio for (2) days but I am happy so far. I went from a (6) disc plain jane cd player to a 7" touchscreen with navigation. I would recommend this radio with the understanding it is not a $3,200 VW OEM RND-510. It is a $500 aftermarket radio with every feature you could possibly want. They may not be perfect but great when switching from nothing. I will disclaim I have not used the cheaper alternatives that run like $200 from China, an OEM touchscreen, or one of the other various aftermarket options out there to compare this to.


----------



## Volkska (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome review! My main question is how does it work with the factory MFD if your car has one.


----------



## Marbleson (Jul 17, 2009)

Unfortunately I do not have the MFD.


----------



## MikeM1446 (Dec 8, 2013)

*VNS-VW Review*

Hi
I just install this radio in my Passat. Works great and the install was simple plug and play! I agree the wires and plugs at the back of the radio was a challenge.
But overall a great radio and matches the dash perfectly.

Just a note on the issue you had with saving the radio channels turn off RDS in the setup menu and the setting will now display the radio channel instead of some random words.


----------



## 110110 (Feb 10, 2014)

*sweet!*

thanks for reviewing this, been looking every where for an honest opinion. i think ill risk it and give it a go now.


----------



## 110110 (Feb 10, 2014)

CCdave said:


> I havnt seen any in person but Ive contacted them. Doesnt seem bad, but you might have to buy nav maps depending on where you live.
> 
> I asked if they have RCA outputs for aftermarket amps and they said yes. My issue with it was that it doesnt use the factory mic and nav antenna (i have an RNS-315). If mounting a mic doesnt bother you then it looks like a decent unit.


so you have to buy the antenna and mic separately? cheeky, they dont say that.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

The Bose amplified sound will still work as the factory Audio Symphony ? because the oem radio sounds badass.. if it sounds the same, the bass and speakers I would get this replica. thx !


----------



## TTS Man (Sep 21, 2014)

Marbleson

I appreciate this is a long time ago, but your review was thorough and helpful. I have just bought a ca that has one of these head units installed (badly). It sounds dreadful because the speakers do not seem to work properly. I noticed in your review you said "You also have the option of navigation completely muting the radio or using only the front speakers." and I wonder if this could be resolve my issue (it sounds like the same thing). Can you tell me how you change that setting. 

Hope you can help. 
Richard


----------

